# WOLF WARRIOR hits BD, DVD & Digital HD Sept. 1 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

An Elite Squad of Mercenaries Just Met Their Deadliest Target

*WOLF WARRIOR*



Directed by and Starring Wu Jing,
Also Starring British Martial Arts Sensation Scott Adkins



The Action-Packed War Drama

Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD Sept. 1





PLANO, Texas. (July 13, 2015) – The action-packed war drama WOLF WARRIOR, Wu Jing’s second film as a director (following Legendary Assassin), debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD Sept. 1 from Well Go USA Entertainment. In addition to his directing duties, Wu Jing (Badges of Fury, Shaolin) also stars as a Chinese Special Forces soldier with extraordinary marksmanship who is expelled from the army and joins a mysterious troupe of insurgents known as the Wolf Warriors. Yu Nan
(The Expendables 2, The Taking of Tiger Mountain) plays the formidable female captain of the insurgents, while British martial arts sensation Scott Adkins (Zero Dark Thirty, The Bourne Ultimatum) plays a foreign mercenary out to capture Wu. WOLF WARRIOR also stars Kyle Shapiro (Wolves), Ni Dahong
(Curse of the Golden Flower) and Kevin Lee (Pound of Flesh)



Synopsis:

Sergeant Leng Feng (Wu Jing), top marksman of the Chinese Special Forces, is jailed under court martial for disobeying orders. But he's just the kind of fighter the Wolf Warriors are looking for. Silent. Stealthy. Deadly. The Wolves bring Feng into their pack, honing his skills to a knife's edge. But another team has Feng on their radar: a group of corrupt blades-for-hire, seeking revenge for the drug lord's murder.



WOLF WARRIOR has a runtime of approximately 91 minutes and is not rated. 
​


----------

